# Somethings changed in Haytalk display format



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Several days ago, something changed in the way stuff gets displayed on HT. The page's text seem much smaller and I can't seem to get the previous display format back. This may not be HT in that I installed Firefox's release 33 (mistake!) at about that time.

This shows up most noticeably when I do a "View New Content". The page layout is really different!

Personally, I'm getting mighty tired of constant software changes, e.g., Firefox has a monthly release cycle and there are big changes every month. By the time I get things back to where it's usable for me, another change comes up. Windows has its weekly updates, which, even though I think have disabled, somehow keep sneaking back on. Then, when I want to get something done, I have to wait for it to complete installation.

A computer's job is to be useful, a tool to get things done! Just because it can be changed doesn't mean it should be changed.

I can't imagine what it would be like if every time I wanted to hammer a nail, I had to wait for my hammer to update, then adjust my hammer to fit my grip and the nail I was driving.

Rant over! (maybe)

Ralph

The Tower of Babylon was a computer.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine too on iPad.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

On my Mac also....must be the shoes.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

On my iPad too, don't like it at all!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I switched to Chrome a long time ago...can't remember the exact frustration from Firefox, but seldom use the fox any more. I have to with the job, but that's about the only time. Haven't noticed any changes with Chrome.

(now they'll probably hit me with both barrels.)


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Ralph - I totally agree with all of your comments about computers!

Gary


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm using Chrome and have the same problem as everyone else.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ditto.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yup
Ads are bigger in view new content. Gotta pay the bills.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Or were the ads not visible on right at all before? (View new content).


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

guess I just wasn't payin' attention (like my wife tells me.) NOW, I notice the bigger ads and the border on both sides of the page.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

With Firefox it's mostly security updates, with Microsoft it's crap to start with. Only problem I've noticed lately is I used to be able to left click the notifications button at the top of the page and I would get a drop down listing of everything, now when I click it wants to open a new tab, then if you click on them in the new tab it doesn't recognize them as having been opened.


----------

